# Walking Nursing Bitches - A Warning



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I read on here a week or so ago that someone was walking their bitch who had a new litter of pups (i cant remember who now).

Just thought id raise the point of how dangerous it can potentially be.

The people my mother baby-sits for have just lost mum and 6 out of a litter of 9 to parvo. All because they insisted on walking her whilst she was pregnant and nursing.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

It was me.

My bitch is up to date with vacs, was onlead walk and it was around the block. Her paws were then wiped with anti-bac wipes before she went back in with the pups.

I do take your comments on board and am sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've heard of quite a few cases of parvo across the country atm. I wonder why - whether it's because fewer people are vaccinating their dogs (due to financial pressures) that it is becoming more widespread.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

There are now vaccine resistant strains of parvo.

Its always seems to be doing the rounds. When i was nursing we'd see atleast one or two cases a month. Mostly from certain communities that dont vaccinate, but also from more responsible homes. And i live in a pretty nice semi-rural area. I dread to think what its like in the really poor cities.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I have always walked my bitches when they are pregnant and when they are feeding their puppies. If they want to go for a walk, I take them. In 23 years I have never had any ill effects from doing this. However, I do walk in places that are not heavily used by other walkers.

A friend lost most of the puppies from a litter to parvo some years ago - I don't think she was walking her bitch.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I have just re-read my post and I do appologise as it comes across a bit nasty.

I have noticed in my vets that they have a notice yet again that parvo is doing the rounds. My vets are doing a puppy pack of vaccines, flea treatment, micro chip for £70 so my pups are booked in already at 6 weeks for their first lot.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Generally speaking the pups are covered by mums anti bodies, so young pups (majority speaking) are resistant to them if mum is resistant.

However, if I knew of an out break in the area I wouldn't walk in high traffic areas, whether dog was in whelp or not.

I think the risks from unexercised in whelp bitch are far greater than the chances of a vaccinated bitch contracting parvo.


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

Handy info thanks for the thread.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I think the risks from unexercised in whelp bitch are far greater than the chances of a vaccinated bitch contracting parvo.


You took the words out of my fingers lol.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

It is personal choice but none of mine get to go on the dog walks we would usually do instead we use private grounds to help reduce the risks. The garden is more than acceptable for the first few weeks if you are in doubt.


----------

